# Traumatized Cookie Monster



## Andy (Feb 16, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2359/2534644455_4cb78c0d2c.jpg


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the laugh STP that is so cute


----------



## Domo (Feb 18, 2010)

YouTube - Cookie Monster rehab family guy


----------

